# Ford 9inch



## memo (Feb 26, 2007)

Was just wondering do all fords have the 9inch rear ends. Just wondering so I can keep an eye out to get them and reiforce them to sell for a hustle.


----------



## MONSTERGATE1 (Feb 6, 2010)

memo said:


> Was just wondering do all fords have the 9inch rear ends. Just wondering so I can keep an eye out to get them and reiforce them to sell for a hustle.


Most people who want to switch to a ford 9 inch rear end,are looking for a disc brake rear end.If your going to buy them you will have to cut the old mounts off and replace them with the stock mounts from the stock rear end your replacing.If your doing the welding yourself it could be a nice little hustle.Between buying the 9 inch rear end (disc brake $160.00+$25.00 core charge, or a 9 inch rear drum rear end $107.00+$15.00 core charge.Prices are from the Pick And Pull website)and the steel youll need for the reinforcements it could be done,but believe me trying to find a 9 inch rear end disc brake at Pick And Pull is like looking for gold .But like I said if your looking for a nice hustle it could work for you.Good luck .PS the 9 inch rear ends came with the 70s Ford Grenadas,and Mercury Monarchs and Linclon Versailles.The disc brake rear ends usaully came on the Versailles,unless someone special ordered theirs on a Grenada or monarch.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

expect to pay 800 and up for a versailles rear end before modifications


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

You dont need to reinforce a Ford 9.... thats the whole point, to have a strong rearend without the ugly reinforcing. And the Versailles, Monarch, and Granada is actually an 8.8".


----------



## Jack Tripper (Dec 4, 2011)

JasonJ said:


> You dont need to reinforce a Ford 9.... thats the whole point, to have a strong rearend without the ugly reinforcing. And the Versailles, Monarch, and Granada is actually an 8.8".


:thumbsup:


----------



## NO-WAY (Apr 29, 2009)

JasonJ said:


> You dont need to reinforce a Ford 9.... thats the whole point, to have a strong rearend without the ugly reinforcing. And the Versailles, Monarch, and Granada is actually an 8.8".


True, n need to replace the stock axles, we lost a car due to stock 9" axles, u gota get a 9" axle with a 11" drum,


----------



## MONSTERGATE1 (Feb 6, 2010)

JasonJ said:


> You dont need to reinforce a Ford 9.... thats the whole point, to have a strong rearend without the ugly reinforcing. And the Versailles, Monarch, and Granada is actually an 8.8".


I was thinking you would have to reinforce them from the stand point of using them for a Hopper or a car with more than 8 batteries.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

nope i have yet to see one bent from street hopping but if it was just a hopper theres no need to waste a versailles rear end on a hopper, street hopper yes, circus hopper no.


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

Skim said:


> nope i have yet to see one bent from street hopping but if it was just a hopper theres no need to waste a versailles rear end on a hopper, street hopper yes, circus hopper no.


:yes: X63! :thumbsup:


----------



## MONSTERGATE1 (Feb 6, 2010)

Skim said:


> nope i have yet to see one bent from street hopping but if it was just a hopper theres no need to waste a versailles rear end on a hopper, street hopper yes, circus hopper no.


Hey Skim,would you use a 9 inch rear end without disc brakes.I also noticed that all the Monarchs & Granadas rear ends are missing the axels when I see them in the yards.And the front braking systems are missing.I have seen some with front disc brakes.Can they be used in other applications for GM products ?.


----------



## memo (Feb 26, 2007)

Cool, thx for the info


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Hey Skim,would you use a 9 inch rear end without disc brakes.I also noticed that all the Monarchs & Granadas rear ends are missing the axels when I see them in the yards.And the front braking systems are missing.I have seen some with front disc brakes.Can they be used in other applications for GM products ?.


i know they sell an aftermarket bolt on rear disc kit for the granada drum rear ends. ive seen them on ebay. people use the front discs on older mustang conversions. i havent seen the front used on a GM model though.


----------



## MOFOA (Aug 13, 2011)

Do gear ratios matter?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

gear ratios matter if you want fuel economy, or you're trying for better 1/4 mile times on the drag strip. the ones that come in the versailles rears are from what i understand "granny gears". so perfect for us


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

You can also use a 9in from the Lincoln mark IV of a 76 but u need to shortened the housing .they come with rotors ..


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

StreetStyleL.A said:


> You can also use a 9in from the Lincoln mark IV of a 76 but u need to shortened the housing .they come with rotors ..


Not with 13's.


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

JasonJ said:


> Not with 13's.


this is true


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

Why not use a 9" out of a bronco? Doesn't it have a ticker tube than the Granada....


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

chairmnofthboard said:


> Why not use a 9" out of a bronco? Doesn't it have a ticker tube than the Granada....


it should also be wider than the Granada, having the need to be shortened which leaves you back at square one as to width for skirts.


----------



## MONSTERGATE1 (Feb 6, 2010)

I have been reading on LIL that people on here are using tacoma truck rear ends.Do they come with rear disc brakes and what years are being used ?.Im not sure of their width,but because Tacomas are small trucks,I would think they would be good to use in a lowrider if the width is right.But why bother if its not a disc brake rear end :dunno:.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> I have been reading on LIL that people on here are using tacoma truck rear ends.Do they come with rear disc brakes and what years are being used ?.Im not sure of their width,but because Tacomas are small trucks,I would think they would be good to use in a lowrider if the width is right.But why bother if its not a disc brake rear end :dunno:.


tacomas are good but they come with both I've seen some with dics but the majority I've seen are drum....I got mine from a 99


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

regal ryda said:


> it should also be wider than the Granada, having the need to be shortened which leaves you back at square one as to width for skirts.


 They're the same width, and actually .500 narrower than some of the Versailles.

I think the Bronco tube is thicker, I'm not sure though.


58.001966-1977Bronco58.001964-1965Falcon58.001977-1981Granada/Versailles58.501977-1981Versailles


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

chairmnofthboard said:


> They're the same width, and actually .500 narrower than some of the Versailles.
> 
> I think the Bronco tube is thicker, I'm not sure though.
> 
> ...


good luck finding a 66-77 5-lug Bronco too


----------



## 64 LANES (Jan 5, 2012)

just seen a versailles rear end out here at the pic a part where i live


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

64 LANES said:


> just seen a versailles rear end out here at the pic a part where i live


snatch that up homie thats a lil gold in ya pocket:thumbsup:


----------



## MONSTERGATE1 (Feb 6, 2010)

64 LANES said:


> just seen a versailles rear end out here at the pic a part where i live


Make sure its a rear disc brake .


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

regal ryda said:


> good luck finding a 66-77 5-lug Bronco too


The early broncos go from 66-77. and they came with the 9 inch and a 5x5.5 pattern. Also remember we are on wire wheels with adapters anyway. Lug pattern wouldn't make a difference.


----------



## BThompsonTX (May 15, 2008)

its a little hard finding 6 lug adapters these days, universal 5 are everywhere.


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

58 is getting pretty close, especially if you like to 3 wheel


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

BThompsonTX said:


> its a little hard finding 6 lug adapters these days, universal 5 are everywhere.


Yea, but broncos are 5 lug, so we're good.


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

TTT


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Love this shit always some good info


----------



## 62Impala13s (Jan 7, 2012)

This rear end came in my 64 when I purchased it.Can anyone tell me what kind of Ford 9" it is by the pic? It has disc brake's. It is a 5 lug and the stud's were thicker & longer (no ****) than my stock rear end on my 62. Had to grind them down to run my 14x7's. I can run skirts with about 1.5-2" clearance. Car came with front disc's as well with 454 bored .60 and turbo 400 from a 70' chevelle. Was built by a old hot rodder that passed away.So what info I got was from his widow.






Thank you


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

Mine is from a 1980 F-150. No need to re-enforce since its from a truck


----------



## MONSTERGATE1 (Feb 6, 2010)

62Impala13s said:


> This rear end came in my 64 when I purchased it.Can anyone tell me what kind of Ford 9" it is by the pic? It has disc brake's. It is a 5 lug and the stud's were thicker & longer (no ****) than my stock rear end on my 62. Had to grind them down to run my 14x7's. I can run skirts with about 1.5-2" clearance. Car came with front disc's as well with 454 bored .60 and turbo 400 from a 70' chevelle. Was built by a old hot rodder that passed away.So what info I got was from his widow.
> View attachment 605930
> Thank you


Can't really tell from the pics but if the back of the pumpkin is welded and not bolted on chances are it a 9 inch ford.If the disc are stock and not after market it could be from the early to late 70s Lincolns Cont family.Check the Lenghts provided by the Chairmanoftheboard a few post above to see what rear end(no ****) you might have.The Lincoln Versailles rearends was a favorite among the Hot Rodders because they came with rear disc brakes .


----------



## 62Impala13s (Jan 7, 2012)

Yes it is welded on.I dont know if the disc's were factory or converted later.So just measure width from rotor to rotor and that should tell me? Just didnt know if there were certain marking's to look for to identify without measuring. Thanks homie 


MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Can't really tell from the pics but if the back of the pumpkin is welded and not bolted on chances are it a 9 inch ford.If the disc are stock and not after market it could be from the early to late 70s Lincolns Cont family.Check the Lenghts provided by the Chairmanoftheboard a few post above to see what rear end(no ****) you might have.The Lincoln Versailles rearends was a favorite among the Hot Rodders because they came with rear disc brakes .


----------



## MONSTERGATE1 (Feb 6, 2010)

62Impala13s said:


> Yes it is welded on.I dont know if the disc's were factory or converted later.So just measure width from rotor to rotor and that should tell me? Just didnt know if there were certain marking's to look for to identify without measuring. Thanks homie


No problem Bro.Try this look in the Parts Classified thread I have one for sale just look for my Who needs a..... Lincoln Versailles disc break rear end .Look at the pics and compare the two.Hope this will help .


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

I heard 73-79 f-150 and 78-79 bronco use the same 9" rear ends and are cheap and easy to find. Is this true?


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

80 Cutty Ryda said:


> I heard 73-79 f-150 and 78-79 bronco use the same 9" rear ends and are cheap and easy to find. Is this true?


`funny u asked that I was told the same thing but ended up getting a a 9' out of a granada


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

payfred said:


> Mine is from a 1980 F-150. No need to re-enforce since its from a truck


Was the bracket welded on the pumpkin when you pulled It or did you have it welded on fred?


----------

